# Columbia G519 on Ebay



## fat tire trader (Oct 24, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=324338578454


----------



## johan willaert (Oct 24, 2020)

Has been for sale here too


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Oct 24, 2020)

I know the present owner ( seller ) of that bike.  I restored the saddle for him and made the straps for his ''Persons'' tool pouch about three or so years back as I remember.  The pouch was an unusual mahogany shade of color and I was able to match the saddle and strap leather to match it.  I also know the person that the present seller bought the bike from, I think about four or five years ago.  He has had this bike up for sale for some time now.  Not a perfect G519, but not bad either.

Regards,
Bill


----------

